# ISO help with high altitude scratch pasta



## Mraughh (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, first post here. 
I like to make my own pasta from scratch, but I live in a very high altitude area (9,000+ ft) and my old receipes seem to be coming out a bit too sticky and seem to be too thick in consistancy. I've tried reducing the amount of oil and also some of the egg from the receipe, but I can't seem to get it right. If someone has a good scratch pasta receipe for high altitudes that would be great. 

thanks.


----------

